# I Miss My Best Friend



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. After only a week you had to say goodbye...I can only imagine how crushed you must feel.

Don't be pressured into another horse. Don't feel bad about asking the BO to quietly ask people to stop asking you about it. If you can manage it, take a couple of days for yourself. Take care of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## singinsilence17 (Aug 16, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. After only a week you had to say goodbye...I can only imagine how crushed you must feel.
> 
> Don't be pressured into another horse. Don't feel bad about asking the BO to quietly ask people to stop asking you about it. If you can manage it, take a couple of days for yourself. Take care of you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! Its definitely been the hardest experience I've had to go through. I've been absolutely devastated. All summer, we were bonding and to only officially have him for a week just seems...unfair. 

I actually had a week off this week that was planned months ago, so it worked out that I could get away from the barn for a while. I think I needed this time to clear my head. It was hard answering questions and trying to find another horse to ride in my lessons, so time away was much needed, I think.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was so handsome.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. It looks like you had some great times with him! I lost my mare a couple months ago and miss her terribly. I have my two other girls to get me through now, but no other horse will ever live up to her. You are young and have plenty of years ahead....look to the future with another horse!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss :-( He was a amazing horse I am sure. I hope you dont mind, but i made you this - i had left over time :wink:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ooops forgot to finish the text in the last one:lol: Here you go:wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's terrible you had to go through this so soon after realizing your dream. Take your time to grieve. Don't think you have to replace him if you're not ready. A big cyber hug to you.


----------



## kizmet (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend Forty. The two of you looked awesome together, and there is nothing on earth like that special perfect horse. It is so sad that you had so little time with him. 
I suggest doing some not so horsey stuff for a little while. If it is ackward, why do it. You will find yourself either finding something else, or craving to go back to horses when the time is right for you. Just don't expect anything new to fill the gap, and let the wound heal naturally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## singinsilence17 (Aug 16, 2012)

sommsama09 said:


> Ooops forgot to finish the text in the last one:lol: Here you go:wink:


This is awesome! Thank you so much! It looks great. This definitely cheers me up


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

You're welcome, im glad you like it


----------



## Farmergirl (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Forty. You have some wonderful pictures of Forty. I lost my best friend in Nov. and sometimes it hurts so much I can hardly breathe. Just keep your memories close. Please know that people care.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry, for your loss. Forty was a beautiful horse. I encourage you to not give up riding because I think one day you will find another horse you love almost as much as you love Forty.


----------

